# wifi se déconnecte tous le temps



## vinvin111222333 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac g5 (sans isight) et une neufbox(pas la révolution) et dison toutes les 20 minutes je dois aller sur préférence système, résaux, diagnostic, assistant et la internet et serveur son en rouge alors que fai airport son vert je dois tout le temps faire continuer internet ipv6 et sa remarche (pour 20 minutes)
Mon os est tiger 10.4.11.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 si tu as FAI en vert, mais Internet et serveur en rouge, c'est probablement un problème de DNS.

Ce n'est pas ta connexion wifi qui est en cause si FAI est vert.
(wifi coupé ---->  FAI rouge)

Donne le maximum d'information sur ta configuration réseau : idéalement une capture d'écran de la fenêtre Préférences système / réseau


----------



## vinvin111222333 (8 Août 2012)

ma configuration internet :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 et bien voilà : tu n'as pas de serveur DNS.

Ajoute  : 192.168.1.1 (l'adresse du routeur) dans Serveur DNS
N'oublie pas de cliquer sur "Appliquer".

Il est marqué "facultatif", mais le serveur DNS (192.168.1.1) devrait y figurer, en grisé.

C'est la *modification *qui est facultative.

Mais si il n'y a rien dans ce champ, pas d'accès à Internet : les témoins Internet et serveur sont rouges.


----------



## vinvin111222333 (8 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et bien voilà : tu n'as pas de serveur DNS.
> 
> ...


MERCI  
au fait mon debit internet a l'air meilleur, ça à un rapport ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Meilleur qu'avant quand tu avais forcément un ou des serveurs DNS, mais lesquels, on ne sait pas ?

Là, tu as les meilleurs possibles car en entrant 192.168.1.1, tu confies à la Box le soin de choisir le meilleur serveur DNS (de ton FAI).

Si jamais le problème revenait parce que la Box a un problème (ça peut arriver) et n'arrive plus à gérer les DNS, tu peux contourner le problème en remplaçant 192.168.1.1 par d'autres serveurs DNS :

Soit ceux de ton FAI :

SFR :
DNS primaire : 109.0.66.10 
DNS secondaire : 109.0.66.20 

Soit d'autres, par ex. Google : 
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

A savoir  : si tu saisis par exemple les serveurs SFR, et que déplaces l'ordi derrière un Box Orange, ça ne marchera PAS ou très mal.

Tant que ça fonctionne bien, tu laisses 192.168.1.1

Si problème (les 2 points rouges), tu saisis les DNS de SFR ou Google.


----------

